# Fuel filling - convert to both sides?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Having just read a post about LPG conversions providing a central rear filler, it got me thinking. My 32-ft Rexair fills on the left, about one-third of the way along the van from the back. This proves awkward sometimes (or indeed prevents me from using some service stations due to the pumps layout). Has anyone ever successfully converted a petrol tank to provide a second-sided filler?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twin fuel fillers*

Hi

On a similar theme, many coaches come from the factory with a filler at both sides. This makes the drivers job easier - as you suggest, but also, when filling, I used to remove the filler cap on the other side to "vent it".

I am not sure if a retro fit second filler could be done. Would it need a brand new tank too?

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is a very sensible idea not just confined to RVs.
I remember the original Mini-Cooper had dual fillers as did the Mk 10 jag.
My Hymer has a flexible extension from the filler a 'y' junction could be fabricated to connect with the original input on the tank. 
I await the H&S experts comments.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

We saw an R-Vision Trail-lite with filler on each side. There was only one tank.

I think you couldn't open other side to 'vent' as lpg is under pressure? 

Look forward to all comments regarding retrofit, would be extremely useful when in different fuel stations.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I know I wouldn't want a replacement tank due to its huge size, but I was thinking along the lines of having a second hole cut and a filler pipe fitted (clearly difficult due to the risk of petrol fumes igniting whilst cutting & presumably brazing). Bringing the filler pipe out through a hole in the body would not be difficult.

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> I know I wouldn't want a replacement tank due to its huge size, but I was thinking along the lines of having a second hole cut and a filler pipe fitted (clearly difficult due to the risk of petrol fumes igniting whilst cutting & presumably brazing). Bringing the filler pipe out through a hole in the body would not be difficult.
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie,

I would suggest the tank would have to be drained off, (possibly removed), flushed out and then *purged with nitrogen *before any work of that kind could be carried out, due to the dangers that you have pointed out.

It might be cost prohibitive! 

Jock.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> purged with nitrogen...


 How much is a gallon of nitrogen then? 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the main reason for doing this with LPG is that garages only ever have one LPG pump, and sometimes both sides are not accessible, either due to vehicle size constraints or because the pump can only be accessed from one side.

I have never had any problems when filling with petrol, so I can't see the point, however the simplest way would be to tee into the existing filler pipe. 

Making a new hole in the petrol tank for a new filler would entail dropping the tank and sending it to a specialist welder. It cost me £500 to have mine modified to allow the LPG tanks to be fitted. So I don't think the cost would be worth the small gain in ease of filling.

Olley


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

> cutting & presumably brazing)


Most likely a plastic tank so that's out of the equasion.

'Teeing' into the existing filler is the most possible route but is equally fraught with issues. The tank filler hole is likely on one side so the 'new' filler cap/pipe would need to feed around to it, lenghts of pipe and additional connections increasing the leak issues (self explanitory). I suspect given the design of RV's space wouldn't be an issue at least.
Teeing in would require thought as the new side would need to allow the fuel to head striaght for the tank as it were, ie you couldn't literaly tee in as the back presure would first blow fuel over you then cut the nozzle off. Trust me having sorted a few kit car filler systems I am all to aware of these issues. Any route would require parralleling of the flow from both.
Needless to say anything is doable though.

PS Mini and Jag, two tanks, two fillers.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> I have never had any problems when filling with petrol


Wow. What am I doing wrong then? Getting into the service station & getting alongside most pumps is fine - it's exiting that's the problem. There's often a brick building in the way, making a sharp 90-deg turn impossible. Is yours diesel? Diesel pumps are a doddle - commercials make them so.

[*EDIT* - You've told me yours is petrol - sorry. ]
Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dodgey said:


> Most likely a plastic tank so that's out of the equasion.


It's steel.



dodgey said:


> ...you couldn't literaly tee in as the back presure would first blow fuel over you then cut the nozzle off.... Any route would require parralleling of the flow from both.


Understood. Perhaps chopping out a length of the filler pipe & grafting in a sort-of "Y" coupling similar to a domestic 4" soil pipe connector which allows loo waste to enter the downpipe at an angle?

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Suzy I think some postings are regarding LPG and some just normal fuels...

John


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

> Understood. Perhaps chopping out a length of the filler pipe & grafting in a sort-of "Y" coupling similar to a domestic 4" soil pipe connector which allows loo waste to enter the downpipe at an angle?


In principle, yes.

Supprised you tanks steel, our 30 year olds plastic.

If it is it would be much easier to look at an additionl point on the tank, accepting yes tank empty, allow fumes to dispers (go away, can't spell) which can take weeks. It's a fairly minor welding job so I wouldn't think the local fabricator would charge much but the faf would be a pain.
Your likely lookng at a fabricator to sort the 'tee' any way as I've never seen anything off the shelf for this sort of game.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll check the tank again - I may be wrong about the steel.

Dougie.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Sorry chaps, got the wrong end of the stick altogether  

I thought you were talking about the domestic lpg tank on the rv. I'll creep off quietly and stay in a darkended room alone 'till Bryan comes home from work as penance!! 
:?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think ultimately its a posting about increasing the amount of fueling points - whichever type of fuel, use 

is Bryan coming home a penance?


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

The short answer is Yes, but we argue about who suffers most! lol


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie, your almost certainly right about steel.

Have to admit I only fill up about twice a year with petrol and that's usually at my local station, maybe if I did it all the time I would feel as you do.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie
Bit of lateral thinking perhaps.... Is it possible to resite the exising filler at the center rear of the RV? Then it is only a case of extending the fuel filler pipe and fabricating a new position for the filler neck. May be a lot easier to achieve than splitting the filler and teeing in and then making a new filler in a suitable position???
Let us know how you get on mate

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

one problem may be that to fill you would need to get the RV so far forward you will block a whole row of pumps?

mind you with anything over 20foot I guess this may happen even with side fill?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

kands said:


> Is it possible to resite the exising filler at the center rear of the RV?


I thought of that, but immediately saw it would most likely be just as impractical with a 32ft van to position it for fill-up........



johng1974 said:


> one problem may be that to fill you would need to get the RV so far forward you will block a whole row of pumps? mind you with anything over 20foot I guess this may happen even with side fill?


.... and that's exactly the reason why. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > purged with nitrogen...
> ...


Hi Dougie,

I don't know about the the cost of a gallon of nitrogen, as I meant that the whole job might be cost prohibitive. :wink:

With nitrogen being an inert gas, it would allow welding work to be carried out, by removing the risk of explosion, due to the flammable atmosphere created by residue petrol fumes, even after flushing through. But it would definately be a specialist job, due to the hazards involved.

Perhaps there is an easier or more modern method available today.

Jock.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we only ever welded lorry diesel tanks, give a good flush out, then stick an airline in while you weld them up. That was before H&S :lol: 

Olley


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi for what its worth I fitted a filler tube to a boat I had.
Worked fine But the first attempt I did not get a large enough breather tube,it took ages to fill  .
Larger breather job done :wink: .
Gary


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Our filler is about 9 inches from the end of the rear cap on the drivers side of the RV so we always need to pull forward a long way to fill up. Can't see that this would be an objection personally :lol: :lol: :lol: Even if your filler was 10 feet from the back of the RV you would still need 22 feet ahead of the pump, so again, what's the difference?
Anyway just an idea.....

Keith


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

kands said:


> Even if your filler was 10 feet from the back of the RV you would still need 22 feet ahead of the pump, so again, what's the difference?


I've not had any problems with the linear positioning (front-to-rear, duh ) of the filler - if I can get in & get out, I'll happily block a row of pumps until I'm done (they're getting the benefit of large amounts of my hard-earned....). It's the "wrong side" issue I'd like resolving.

Dougie.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> It's the "wrong side" issue I'd like resolving.
> 
> Dougie.


Which is why I suggested the central option :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------

